# Restricted Access



## ashs1 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys..

 I need a help from tdf...
I have a TP link w8968 and my current plan is BSNL BB900 something ( 2mbps till 8GB, 512kbps POST FUP )..
My main problem is : some of my friends know my routers password ( gave it to them few months back when they wanted to check out something )..But, now they keep hogging up the traffic..My 8 GB limit keeps finishing faster & Post FUP, browsing is a pain in the a$$ as they use my internet simmultaneously. 
I don't want to be rude and change the password..So, is there any way i can set speed limits to their devices ?( for e.g : Post FUP, i get about 50-70 kbps..so is there any way i can make sure that my phone/laptop get the max. speed & others get lower speed. 


Thanks 
Regards


----------



## Gauravs90 (Feb 24, 2015)

yes you can. there is a feature routers called bandwidth control. You can limit your friends bandwidth limit to whatever you want..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2015)

Better to change the password. I've tried limiting the bandwidth, didn't work the way I intended it to.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

Limiting the bandwidth is not a great option. Better try to change the password as it is less of a hassle.


----------



## paroh (Mar 6, 2015)

Better to use MAC Filter


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 6, 2015)

yeah..getting hold of the ip address was a bit of a struggle ( without letting them know  )..will change password now..Thanks for all the help guys.

@mods close thread if required


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't think this thread will help others since the person who started it was not able to get much out of it.


----------



## archananair (Mar 17, 2015)

Change password and don't share it with anyone.


----------



## little (Mar 17, 2015)

There is an option to set up speed limit in W8968 v2 but I'm not sure whether it works or not.

Note down the mac address of your friend's devices and assign those mac address a fixed internal IP on your network so that their IP doesn't change every time their lease expires or modem reboots.

After you're done identifying macs and allotting fixed ip to them goto QoS (or something similar) and put a speed limit to those internal IP addresses.


----------

